# Supernatural by Dodo Juice



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi guys; this new super premium wax is being announced this weekend/Monday with product available from the 17th March. I won't put any more than basic details up as it is for your info, not a sales piece.

Basically, it's called 'Supernatural' and is a new super premium wax based on a Gen2 'enhanced carnauba' recipe, like the DW Doublewax but with no fragrance, colourings etc (for those who like their waxes ultra-pure).

Comes in a bespoke, air-tight, hand crafted wooden container made (from sustainable hardwood) in the UK - especially for us. This was designed and commissioned by Dodo Juice just for this wax. I'll do a poll to see whether you guys like it or not.

Price is 95 GBP inc VAT for the wax in the unique wooden container but we'll do 30ml sample 'panel pots' for the curious at 15 GBP inc VAT per time. The pot will be refillable on an 'as and when' basis direct from the factory for 65 GBP inc VAT.

Mods, hope this post is OK. Made more sense for me to start a thread with some questions answered already than it filtering through.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks cool as :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, that does look damn cool!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that does look pretty cool, very different 

is there a crystal version? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

mmmmmm not quite sure it, its very different from the existing dodo range and design. There is a posibility of people not even realising that dodo make this wax, as you have made such a good job ot creating your company image and this product doest look like it fits in.

If i were making any change i would lose the fancy edge on the lid, i presume the there will be some dodo branding and instructions somewhere ?

I think its something you would have to see in the flesh and hold it to be sure.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

have heard some very good things regarding this wax... sounds promising
Container looks though as its something for illegal substances though


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

love it - have totally missed the talk on this, but am now even more glad I didnt get the double wax so I might room for this. Please tell us a little more about what will be coming.....is it the _same_ as double wax without the colours etc? Initially i assumed not byt re-reading your post has me a little confused???

forgot to add I really like the idea of a refillable tub at a reduced price :thumb:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

just to add been a bit of a wood turner and having used several exotic woods is the wax inside the tub actually in contact with the wood, as if it is there could be a problem with the wax and oils in the wood contaminating each other.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> love it - have totally missed the talk on this, but am now even more glad I didnt get the double wax so I might room for this. Please tell us a little more about what will be coming.....


dom have told me of its existance a few weeks ago, but i havent seen any reports or trials or thread on here about it. I will be intered to see how this compares against double wax as well


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats brilliant, looks spot on!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We have checked the possibility of contamination between wood and wax and there is no issue here. It is Iroku, a very tight grain hard wood that is not naturally 'oily' and the carnauba acts as a natural sealant anyway. It is a semi-soft wax as well. If a very 'wet' wax there could be a problem, but we have tested the wax in the container for months.

The lack of Dodo Juice branding is deliberate. Supernatural will be the high end Dodo Juice sub-brand and will have very little, if any, Dodo Juice branding. It will create its own niche.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like the look of that mate  Good job. Its very Dom & PJ

Me like lots


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you guys smoking stuff? You must be on this one as you would have to be on another level to think of that idea lol. Not sure if its a good marketing or not but I rather just have the wax in a lovley glass jar but saying that Lynn probably wouldn't mind this one sitting on the sideboard looking good. As she hate the idea of me having my waxes on show


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

the only reason to have that would be to take out in front of clients for some "wow" factor,but it looks to me like one of aunt bessie's old cake boxes no offence dom, just my 2p


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i like the looks of it, but i'd probably have some dodo branding even if it was on the bottom of the tub as it would seem like a completely diferent brand that has nothing to do with dodo, and remember dodo does have a good reputation amongst detailers


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks great..... cant wait to get my hands on this dom


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the idea, cant wait to try the wax, but £95+vat for a wooden pot, thats a joke, bit of a gimmick. If it was gold maybe but wood....hahaha if someone pays that in short, a complete mug, seems a blatant rip off.
Thats my opinion and fedback.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You can always buy a perspex container from Z**** for 7k 

Cheers for all comments so far, my tuppence collection is growing nicely and I'll be down to the change machine at Asda by the end of the day


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think if we test the wax first and see the results then it wouldn't really matter what the jar looked like. Posting a picture of a wooden tub I think people are getting caugh up with a nice looking tub and forgetting about the product.(not saying the the wax wont be good). I think it would of been better to market the wax first as opposed to the jar it comes in.

Its great that Dodo have goals and new ideas and not just happy with what they have, and in search of something better all the time


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks really good :thumb: . 

Want to know more about the wax and have some general reviews with pics before i get my wallet out 

Well done Dom and co. :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> I like the idea, cant wait to try the wax, but £95+vat for a wooden pot, thats a joke, bit of a gimmick. If it was gold maybe but wood....hahaha if someone pays that in short, a complete mug, seems a blatant rip off.
> Thats my opinion and fedback.


For all the information available on this website and to post about, your first post is knocking someone elses product. It's happened before with other impersonators. People on this site listen to those with higher post counts than 1 :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> I like the idea, cant wait to try the wax, but £95+vat for a wooden pot, thats a joke, bit of a gimmick. If it was gold maybe but wood....hahaha if someone pays that in short, a complete mug, seems a blatant rip off.
> Thats my opinion and fedback.


mate £95+vat is not a lot of money for a good wax!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

jonnie5 said:


> I think if we test the wax first and see the results then it wouldn't really matter what the jar looked like. Posting a picture of a wooden tub I think people are getting caugh up with a nice looking tub and forgetting about the product.(not saying the the wax wont be good). I think it would of been better to market the wax first as opposed to the jar it comes in.
> 
> Its great the Dodo have goals and new ideas and not just happy with what they have, and in search of something better all the time


But the wax has been tested, its a stripped down version of double wax from what has been said so far...


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> I like the idea, cant wait to try the wax, but £95+vat for a wooden pot, thats a joke, bit of a gimmick. If it was gold maybe but wood....hahaha if someone pays that in short, a complete mug, seems a blatant rip off.
> Thats my opinion and fedback.


first post and your making those kind of statements ???? not even an introduction ??? well i suppose getting peoples backs up is one way to endear yoruself to people :lol:

look at SwissVax Best of Show you pay £120 and it comes in a plastic tub, oh it does have a nice black bag to go in though i suppose. Also when you finish yoru tub of wax cause how much it costs to refill........... yes you got it another £120 and another free plastic tub


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

also remember £65 for refills, which sounds good aswell


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> But the wax has been tested, its a stripped down version of double wax from what has been said so far...


Fair point, I ment to be tested with the general detailer. I quite beleive that Dodo would not come out with something that was not a good product or worth the money.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Fair point, I ment to be tested with the general detailer. I quite beleive that Dodo would not come out with something that was not a good product or worth the money.


hopefuly as an enthusiastic amateur dom shoudl be sending me to some to trial, i alread have a wax trial running with 9 waxes (including double) on one vehicle and will be doing a trial on my other vehicle which sound now have th enew wax in it.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup, judge the wax on its performance. We just thought the bespoke container was quite special. You don't get much handmade these days for even 95 GBP - that's a plasterer for half a day where I come from 

It is on a similar elevation to the Doublewax and other superwaxes. We wouldn't encourage people to buy it if they already had waxes at this level as the results will always be quite close. We don't want people wasting their cash, but if they want a fine wax in a funky container, this is what we have here...


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Is Deanvtec the new Lucy :wall:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> hopefuly as an enthusiastic amateur dom shoudl be sending me to some to trial, i alread have a wax trial running with 9 waxes (including double) on one vehicle and will be doing a trial on my other vehicle which sound now have th enew wax in it.


Do you think its a fair comparinson to judge all those different wax at one time on different panels as different panels of the car get different levels of ware and tare if you see what I'm mean. Roof only really gets the elements where as the bottom of the doors get spray from the road etc. Just a thought


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Is Deanvtec the new Lucy :wall:


lets hope not!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Yup, judge the wax on its performance. We just thought the bespoke container was quite special. You don't get much handmade these days for even 95 GBP - that's a plasterer for half a day where I come from
> 
> It is on a similar elevation to the Doublewax and other superwaxes. We wouldn't encourage people to buy it if they already had waxes at this level as the results will always be quite close. We don't want people wasting their cash, but if they want a fine wax in a funky container, this is what we have here...


I love the design and feel the price is worthy of comparable products - good luck Dom I think this is a nice addition to the product stable!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks good, but couldn't help but click the last option in the poll


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

What bugs me is I have till xmas to decide on a wax that I would like. I'm looking for something that has the wow factor of BoS that everyone seams to describe it as. If it can produce the fish wife tales of BoS then I'll certainly look at buying a jar.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Do you think its a fair comparinson to judge all those different wax at one time on different panels as different panels of the car get different levels of ware and tare if you see what I'm mean. Roof only really gets the elements where as the bottom of the doors get spray from the road etc. Just a thought


jonnie been a soft top roof's not included  niether are the front and rear bumpers


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks good Dom, few things spring to mind that i don't know if i missed in the first post:

Firstly, I'm guessing the £95+vat will be the price before we have any wax in it? Also, any chance of indication on size, like placing a pound coin up ot it or some dimensions?

Apart from that, thumbs up from me


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like the super-natural name. Im keen to try a sample.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I like that mate, a bit different to the norm.

The price is right too, nice one:thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Hi Dom,

Love the idea of the new wooden container. Top marks for something different. 

Looking forward to trying the new wax!! 


Cheers 
David


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hoticejamie said:


> Looks good Dom, few things spring to mind that i don't know if i missed in the first post:
> 
> Firstly, I'm guessing the £95+vat will be the price before we have any wax in it? Also, any chance of indication on size, like placing a pound coin up ot it or some dimensions?
> 
> Apart from that, thumbs up from me


i think you get the wax in the pot to.

mite be wrong...


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Pot looks cool definitley a bit more upmarket than a plastic pot 
I think maybe you could sell the refills in a dodo pot and the fancy wooden one for special people! I would be more inclined to spend say £65 for a plastic pot rather than £95 for a nice wooden pot as I see it in that way as £30 for the wood. Thats my take on it but I'm from Yorkshire and my Grandad is Scottish so I'm a tight wad!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like a 70's ashtry :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

How much in ml is in the pot?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that looks spot on. Top job. :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> Pot looks cool definitley a bit more upmarket than a plastic pot
> I think maybe you could sell the refills in a dodo pot and the fancy wooden one for special people! I would be more inclined to spend say £65 for a plastic pot rather than £95 for a nice wooden pot as I see it in that way as £30 for the wood. Thats my take on it but I'm from Yorkshire and my Grandad is Scottish so I'm a tight wad!


With you on that. Concentrate on making a decent wax first then worry about the packaging. Yep, i'm from yorkshire too.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah the powers of marketing a product well 

Looks great and "different" - differentiation sells. Well priced and great angle with the topups for less money. 

I'm not a fan of the regular Dodo brand so this appeals to me and look forward to hearing more about it 

Jon


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

for the doubter out there this formulation is very very similar to the dodo detailing world double wax which has been tested and proved against some high end competition, so there is no worries on the quality of the wax in the pot. The big problem i see for the double wax is the fact it is 2 waxes and therefore takes twice as long to apply and buff whereas this is a single wax.

I think (although dom correct me if i am wrong ) you buy the pot for £95 full, once you have used the wax , you then send the pot and £65 back to DoDo and they refill your pot.

question for dom, i presume the turned wooden pot has be finished in a carnuba wax ? or has it been varnished. The only problem i could see it the wooden pot been more liable to getting scraped and dings in the wood.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally, I'm a bit 'waxed out' at the minute, along with others I have spoken to, people do seem to get excited about a lot of products all doing essentially the same thing with minor (and very often un-noticeable) differences.

As I said to you in person Dom, and PJ of course, I'm not a fan of Dodo purely from the brand image. I think its too cartoon/childish/Max Power. Thats my opinion, I'm not looking for approval/confirmation from other people, because its obviously done very well (because the product itself is good), and ultimately my opinion doesn't count for a lot.

However, the picture on the front page is the first Dodo related product that has really sparked an interest in me. I like the name, I love the pot - it actually looks like something quite special instead of a give-away with a kids comic, and I have no doubt the wax inside will give a fantastic finish. Well done mate, its really nice to see a step in that direction.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good Dom, and will definitely want a sample pot! How/when can I order one?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Jace said:


> Looks like a 70's ashtry :thumb:


My thoughts too, isn't chucking a wax in a wooden pot just a cheap marketing gimmick? It reminds me of an ashtrays and I'm struggling to see who this is aimed at. Would have thought a flash bit of Aluminium would be more in keeping with cars, maybe it's designed for the few people that have cars that still constitue wood in their construction. Isn't the market saturated with waxes?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Personally, I'm a bit 'waxed out' at the minute, along with others I have spoken to, people do seem to get excited about a lot of products all doing essentially the same thing with minor (and very often un-noticeable) differences.
> 
> As I said to you in person Dom, and PJ of course, I'm not a fan of Dodo purely from the brand image. I think its too cartoon/childish/Max Power. Thats my opinion, I'm not looking for approval/confirmation from other people, because its obviously done very well (because the product itself is good), and ultimately my opinion doesn't count for a lot.
> 
> However, the picture on the front page is the first Dodo related product that has really sparked an interest in me. I like the name, I love the pot - it actually looks like something quite special instead of a give-away with a kids comic, and I have no doubt the wax inside will give a fantastic finish. Well done mate, its really nice to see a step in that direction.


I know exactly where your coming from on the brand and imagery as i had the same feelings myself when i first started reading about DoDo. But there again it has got a lot of people talking about the product and companyt because their approach is different. I do thing this new product and container is a very different look for DoDo and a very exclusive image for them.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I like the look that, and if it gives as good a finish as Dodo Double then it will be def. one i might be tempted to purchase once my stock of Concours or Bos (which ever goes first) runs out


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

dotnetdave said:


> I know exactly where your coming from on the brand and imagery as i had the same feelings myself when i first started reading about DoDo. But there again it has got a lot of people talking about the product and companyt because their approach is different. I do thing this new product and container is a very different look for DoDo and a very exclusive image for them.


Absolutely Dave, Dom has done a cracking job with the marketing of Dodo, after all, its what he does. If I knew one tenth of what he does about the subject, I'd be much better off. And the current Dodo range has taken off massively, and I have congratulated the Dodo boys for their well earned success. But it has just never appealled to me on any level, where as this one does.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

if the durability is good, which i am sure it will be, then this will be top of my list when the BOS runs out.

well done Dom & PJ your business and product range is going in the right direction and from strength to strength as the months go by.

I also admire what you have done in a very short time on a market that is hard to break into due to the well established companies (S & Z anyone). 

Well bloody done and keep up the hard work.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

hoticejamie said:


> Looks good Dom, few things spring to mind that i don't know if i missed in the first post:
> 
> Firstly, I'm guessing the £95+vat will be the price before we have any wax in it? Also, any chance of indication on size, like placing a pound coin up ot it or some dimensions?
> 
> Apart from that, thumbs up from me


Nope sorry, just re read and edited the original post. 95 GBP includes the wax (and the VAT). We wouldn't just sell you an empty pot; we're not that tight


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> My thoughts too, isn't chucking a wax in a wooden pot just a cheap marketing gimmick? It reminds me of an ashtrays and I'm struggling to see who this is aimed at. Would have thought a flash bit of Aluminium would be more in keeping with cars, maybe it's designed for the few people that have cars that still constitue wood in their construction. Isn't the market saturated with waxes?


Cheers for the thoughts all. Pot is 250ml in case I didn't mention it.

Pootle... the reason it is a wood container is because it's called 'super natural'. Wood... natural... I'm sure you see the connection. It's also a nice tactile container that's a bit different form the usual plastic items. And as for being a cheap gimmick, you try designing and commissioning an engraved handmade hardwood container - cheap it ain't. Gimmicky... let the market decide, but cheap? Objection, your honour!!!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

A20 LEE said:


> With you on that. Concentrate on making a decent wax first then worry about the packaging. Yep, i'm from yorkshire too.


Erm... isn't that what they've done? The wax formulation is sorted and now Dodo are asking about packaging. This stuff is due on sale in a few weeks, do you really think they have yet to make the wax to go in the fancy pot? 

The pot looks cool  I like how it's kind of seperate from the rest of the Dodo range, it adds a bit of mystique! I probably won't be buying it, just yet anyway, as I haven't tried any of the other Dodo range (although I've just bought the hard wax test tube) - but I'll see how it fairs from others


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

That looks pretty damn slick........


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Pootle... the reason it is a wood container is because it's called 'super natural'. Wood... natural... I'm sure you see the connection. It's also a nice tactile container that's a bit different form the usual plastic items. And as for being a cheap gimmick, you try designing and commissioning an engraved handmade hardwood container - cheap it ain't. Gimmicky... let the market decide, but cheap? Objection, your honour!!!


Supernatural had me thinking ghosts not natural!!!!


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

I would like to just say a few things on this new product. there are some people calling this a cheap marketing gimmick which it might be i dont know. But one thing for sure is that no one realises how much is required to get bespoke containers made. The only reason i know is that I deal in bespoke merchandise, just to have your branding on items is costly enough nevermind a container made from scratch.

Also remember, they arent going to expect to be selling thousands of this one product alone immediately so need to get a smaller quantity containers made first which costs a lot.

The only way I can see a cheaper way for them doing this is if the containers are not infact bespoke and were bulk purchased from somewhere and the Dodo boys getting their logos engraved but i doubt it.

I think it is a good product and i think the marketing is spot on. 

Personally if i was to spend that kind of money on a wax, i would be tempted to buy the supernatural partly based on appearance as it looks more a vintage/precious item, like a collectors product. I also like the fact they are not adding too much dodobranding.

To conclude, a very good idea i think.

Also another thing, no one is in business for nothing. They need to make it profitable to carry on and we should be happy for them to carry on. They have a lot of following which means there is something in the product to admire, those who are critical are either super good at what they know which would be a small percentage, jealous of their quick success or just dont have anything better to say.

Just my two cents worth


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the look and originality with the wooden pot and after trying the Dodo double last weekend at the meet I may well be adding my first Dodo wax to the artilery.

Is the lid a push fit or does it have a screw thread like conventional waxes?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Supernatural had me thinking ghosts not natural!!!!


OMG!

supernatural has more meanings then ghosts!!!!!!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Averroes said:


> I would like to just say a few things on this new product. there are some people calling this a cheap marketing gimmick which it might be i dont know. But one thing for sure is that no one realises how much is required to get bespoke containers made. The only reason i know is that I deal in bespoke merchandise, just to have your branding on items is costly enough nevermind a container made from scratch.
> 
> Also remember, they arent going to expect to be selling thousands of this one product alone immediately so need to get a smaller quantity containers made first which costs a lot.
> 
> ...


....but are you buying a pot or some wax to keep your car tip top? The pot does make a little more sense now the connection has been made. My initial thoughts were about the supernatural.


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> ....but are you buying a pot or some wax to keep your car tip top?  The pot does make a little more sense now the connection has been made. My initial thoughts were about the supernatural.


Thats not the point im making. The point is that the pot itself is not as cheap to make as people are making it out.

Secondly I would buy the wax for what it does but if you have two waxs that gve you a similar result, there are other elements o sway you over to one over the other and packaging is one element.

Also bare in mind that I have recently bought a new wax for my Q7. It took me al ong while to decide on what is best for me. I didnt want to spend conciderable amounts of money on a product but after a lot of research and thinking i bought the Victoria Concourse over the dodo. Not because the dodo isnt good enough, but personally the results ive seen with the vic suited me well.

There are any pro detailers that have recommended the dodo range nevermind one odd product, surely their are not making judgement based on packaging


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Yet another wax.......... :wall:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

NKS said:


> Yet another wax.......... :wall:


haha get you walet out :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

My fridge is full :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

NKS said:


> My fridge is full :lol:


buy a new one then lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting points.

Dodo was always meant to be a high performing, good value wax that didn't take itself too seriously. It did what it said on the jar. The core range does its job well and we're pleased with the results and the fanbase that have resulted.

Supernatural is a product in a higher price bracket - up to three times the price of Dodo - for those who want a little more performance and exclusivity - but also the feelgood factor that comes with a super premium product (often this comes from things like the packaging). As ludicrous as it may be, some people won't buy standard Dodo Juice because it is too cheap! Also, we realise that the Dodo Juice look and feel don't appeal to all, and we respect the opinion of people like Paul at Shine-On as he has always wanted a classier offering from us. Supernatural is our answer to this request. If we have been able to provide some competition to S and Z product wise, this will enable us to compete from a branding point of view as well (where previously our 'surf' image was preventing absolute competition).

But at the end of the day, whether you buy it for the wax, or buy it for the packaging, we hope you'll know what you're getting and what you're buying represents good value for what you want. We're not asking ludicrous money for it (we should perhaps be asking more as we have sold out through pre-orders in the first day) but that's not our style. It's a good wax, in interesting packaging, and we hope it does OK.

Re the wood container; it IS bespoke and bears a startling resemblance to my initial sketch; whilst I recently found another 'superwax' container from another manufacturer within 30 seconds on google (available for all to purchase) you can only buy this container from us. That's if you're into cake tins and antiques, LOL  The pot uses a push seal with an O-ring for friction and air-tightness, not a screw thread. Works very well. Each lid is matched to each body to ensure a perfect fit.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I ain't sipping if it ain't Krystal! Destinys child 

On a more serious note


Dom given its a wax with a fancy pot at £95 and the double D's are at £85 without a fancy pot where does this new wax fit into the range as the price of the two above waxes are so similer?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The pots as maybe guy's, I actualy really like the idea, but if it's a super pure derivative of Double wax it might well just create it's own hype

Lets just wait and see


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I ain't sipping if it ain't Krystal! Destinys child
> 
> On a more serious note
> 
> Dom given its a wax with a fancy pot at £95 and the double D's are at £85 without a fancy pot where does this new wax fit into the range as the price of the two above waxes are so similer?


good question is it just the same as double but one wax instead of two?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I think its a gimmick, made to think we're getting a high quality product, pure marketing.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I'm looking at it like this, 

Dodo juice waxes at a low price £32 with very good results,

Double D is better at £85 but no refills.

If supernatural is better again at £95 with the wooden pot (I really like the idea of a wax this type of pot) with refills at £65. 
With a £15 sample to try before you buy!

Compare to BOS at £119 with no refills !!

Cheers 
David


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry but i really don't like the pot, IMHO it adds an unecessary cost. I'd rather have great wax at a great price, like the rest of the range .

Just my 2p.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, how about the pure FACT that the product really is a cracking wax and in my eyes the double wax matches the top most brands. Ive seen it with my own eyes against Royale and Vintage. The vintage being the closest in gloss levels. 

People on here have poo pooed the double wax as not being anywhere close to the Z stuff, yet strangely enough, they are the ppl who've spent shed loads of money on Z and are secretly kicking themselves!! Dont get me wrong i think Vintage is a stunning wax, but Double matches it in some ways.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Basically with Doublewax you get 2x 200ml wax = 400ml in 'normal' packaging for 79.50.

With Supernatural you get 250ml of a slightly purer wax in fancy packaging for 95.00, or 65.00 for a refill.

The wax works out at a similar amount per ml if you take the other factors out of the equation (both around 20p per ml).

It's really just a matter of choice... Doublewax is an awesome product but it is not defined by its packaging or market position, but by the way it is applied and the results it achieves. Supernatural is technically the 'best wax' we have possibly created and comes in the most expensive packaging we have ever done. The pricing structure is pretty realistic.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Hi guys; this new super premium wax is being announced this weekend/Monday with product available from the 17th March.


Oooooo... my birthday!!!Fancy sending me a pressie   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No??? Ah well.... worth a try


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

i'm confused, so is there a difference between Dodo Double and buying say 
-Blue Velvet 
&
-Purple Haze?

Sorry if that's slightly off topic


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

m0bov said:


> I think its a gimmick, made to think we're getting a high quality product, pure marketing.


You are getting a high quality product.

Marketing job done.

We find it amazing that some supercar/luxury car owners would choose a more expensive wax in a fancy container over our existing Doublewax, just because it comes with a silly price tag or they had seen it on TV. They would assume, from your very same marketing point of view, that Doublewax couldn't be as good for 79.50 as a wax costing 1000's of pounds. Independent tests have shown that it can.

Now we're giving them packaging that matches the results.


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

liking that alot mate well done, whats durability like and what sort of finish will it give?

i'll be a test dummie if you want


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

MarcC said:


> i'm confused, so is there a difference between Dodo Double and buying say
> -Blue Velvet
> &
> -Purple Haze?
> ...


Yes, the Doublewax and Supernatural waxes are 'Gen2' second generation carnauba enhanced recipes and quite different from the normal Dodo varieties (hence the slightly higher price).

You can tell one of these soft waxes apart from say, Purple Haze, quickly and easily as they have a different consistency and texture. Basically, totally different waxes (within reason).


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

ST dan said:


> liking that alot mate well done, whats durability like and what sort of finish will it give?
> 
> i'll be a test dummie if you want


Don't ask me, I'm biased!

Wait for the independent reports. It should be more than adequate on both counts.


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

ok mate no worries james van looks good with the dodo graphipcs


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Dom, put me down for one, i will drop you a line tommorow.

Totally impressed with all the products so far so lets give it a go.

Love the pot too


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

Doh! bought the doublewax and now this comes out.....oh well, can never have enough wax on the shelf.
As for the container it is nice to look at, but its what inside that counts, the refill price would be the clincher for me rather than the tub it came in.

I can see from previous posts from the pros that the standard dodo image creates a problem (for some), so this is a pretty unique way of addressing that issue, without copying other market leaders


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dom

Quick thought, one of the big thing about my other favourite top end wax is the ability to go for 4 or 5 layers and still see an improvment.

Chemistry wise will this behave in a similar fashion?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, layering will always show an (ever diminishing) benefit.

Two layers of any wax will be good, probably no point going beyond three if applied at approx the same time.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Yes, layering will always show an (ever diminishing) benefit.
> 
> Two layers of any wax will be good, probably no point going beyond three if applied at approx the same time.


Cheers

I'm planning on 24 hours apart for all, lay the car up in the garage with only a dust off in between


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

monzablue16v said:


> Pot looks cool definitley a bit more upmarket than a plastic pot
> I think maybe you could sell the refills in a dodo pot and the fancy wooden one for special people! I would be more inclined to spend say £65 for a plastic pot rather than £95 for a nice wooden pot as I see it in that way as £30 for the wood. Thats my take on it but I'm from Yorkshire and my Grandad is Scottish so I'm a tight wad!


Im with this guy^

I'd rather the same wax in a plastic pot for £65 (refill price) than pay £95 for the same wax in a wooden pot... i don't see the appeal of paying for "packaging".


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

m0bov said:


> I think its a gimmick, made to think we're getting a high quality product, pure marketing.


have dodo ever done a product that is not high guality???

no!

so why would you think this wax is not going to be high guality?
have you used dodo products before?

some people are going on as if the pot of wax is costing 5k!


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

Any spec of the wax?? e.g ingredients, % of nuba etc......

Cheers


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm new to all this and I've been looking for a long time at what LSP to go for. I've read a lot of good things about Dodo products, but have always been put off by the branding. (sorry guys.)
Supernatural hits all the right notes for me and is priced at the level I'm looking at. Excellent idea re the £65 refill, it’ll certainly promote consumer loyalty.
I'd love a sample, just show me where to send my money!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bit to close to the Double wax launch i think.


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

looks awesome, so is this going to be the highest in the dodo range?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Bloomin hell - I'm always late to the party. 

From a personal standpoint - I don't like the container much at all but having said that it is a fantastic improvement on the current containers the DJ currently comes in.

I commend the fact that this is going to be an eye-catching product and the fact that everyone knows that the product inside is going to be fantastic will make this a sure fire success. I also salute DJ on the fact that they are thinking outside the box and are attempting to market a product with a lot more class and I have to admit the wooden container is not something I would of thought off.

I have followed the DJ story from the beginning and I think the first priority was always to get a few groundbreaking products off the ground with the emphasise on the content rather than the container. However, now that DJ has become a household name I feel the presentation is being looked at and this is certainly the way to go.

I also like the idea of refills at an affordable price - plus this wax is not going to be any more expensive than BoS to begin with and having seen the success of the new DoubleWax I have no doubts this pot of wax is going to fluorish as well. Great stuff and I do have to say DJ does get people talking and that is half the job done.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I just loved the container and it follows the line of Dodo but more refined, well done.

The price tag is ok :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok here is my five pounds worth...

I like the container. I like funky things though. Jesus, I bought a Bugeye Impreza. I'm similar in at least one way to Dom then  lol although his has more Horseys under the bonnet

Dom (correct me if I am wrong) is basically the only wax 'producer' on this forum. He's gone for it and made his own one. He has experience of this whole 'wax' thing and least you forget probably knows a few serious trade secrets about that ***** stuff including the expensive one. I can tell you based on what I have heard (and again this is purely rumour stuff but from close sources all the same) that those thousand pound waxes were a little bit of marketing pump up-and essentially what Dodo is doing here is narrowing the gap significantly for the benefit of the members without completely taking the **** out of us! 

Now having sat around a table of 10 detail keenbeans recently where Dom and PJ turned up they sat there and were completely honest about their aims, goals and objectives and also took some stern honest up front 'to your face' style feedback on their products. Out of the 10 of the people at the table most of their opinions/expertise on here is highly thought of and Dom and PJ's responses and confidence in their brand did not raise an argument. Except maybe for Paul who was ranting and raving lol. But when he got some of the new gear out everyone went 'Oooh they are soooo cool!' without knowing what the wax does....

Dom's not going to sell you a wax that does not live up to its claims....he knows a bit too much about PR and spin for that boys and girls! 

Now....until last weekend I had not applied my Rainforest Rub to my car. I got it back from the dealers (after all of its bodywork) and it looked a bit flat. So I cleaned and clayed the paint, layered it once with Dodo and drove around to Johnnyopolis' house. The first thing he said was 'Wow its looking amazing' and then I told him it was Dodo RR. He was suprised, simply because he knows I only ever used Jetseal and Carbon really until then...as my frequent waxes. Now thats form arguably the most knowledgeable and experienced detailer on this forum.......then he put Zaino CS over the top and well, we had a party.

Dom. Put me down for a tub. It looks and sounds great, and I know you are a man of substance and honesty.

The King


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont particularly care for the packaging , was a bit concerned that it didnt carry forward the brand identity created with the other packaging but i've read the explanation and basically fair enough!.
I'm far more interested in the contents tbh, i would have some but i've just got some double dodo so its not worth it for me, however when the sample pots become available i will buy one of those, good luck guys


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

Dj guys, from what i gather there is a large majority of people who are supportive, there are the odd few who are critical f god knows what reason but the biggest issue i think is where youve mentioned the refills.

Therefore i think its safe to say tht what most people are wanting to know is that is it possible to get the wax in cheapy containers for £65 instead of the uniqe container? As someoe has mentioned, leave the wooden container for "special" people. Personally i think it will appeal to many more people


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll pop over to the Han**** museum in Newcastle and borrow their stuffed dodo, you could fill its beak up for me for £65


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> You are getting a high quality product.
> 
> Marketing job done.
> 
> ...


Ah ha makes perfect sense. Well done mate, wish you the best. I can see where your coming from and the problem with people who like to flaunt money is going to be their always going to buy something more expensive just because they can. I really hope you change a few hearts, it will be for their benefit. The wooden pot should go down really well with olderish folk (I can be wrong). I personally think the supernatural wood container will touch more generations than say a aluminium, crystal type container. People might start sticking other stuff in it after their wax has finished aswell. Truly well done, perfect type of product to reach different generations and heck big Z's conours costs more and if results are to go by what people say then their shouldn't be any complaints.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

So the new wax is £65 (pot is £30) and the Double wax is £79.50, what is the better wax of the 2, im assuming the Double but i may be wrong ??

Which is more durable and what is the difference between them apart from having to apply 2 coats instead of one??

Not having a dig, just genuinly interested as i was looking at buying the Double but if this new wax is better then it would be a better option i think.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Averroes said:


> is it possible to get the wax in cheapy containers for £65 instead of the uniqe container?


Why not call Z**** ..... "Hey I don't need that big pot, just send me the free refill."
For me it's a high-quality wax in a nice wooden pot. And if I want a refill, I get it at a discount.


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd love to have the pikey option available at £65 in plastic:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure where I stand on this one.
Agree with a comment a number of posts back, that it has come very soon after DW was released.
Equally, I'm with Shine-On - until speaking with Dom, I was very stand-offish about the product, purely because of the chosen design theme.

Thoughts on the pot and branding - 2 things spring to mind:
1) split the name to super natural, if you're trying to play on the natural element. Run together as it is, and you immediately lose that, and start conjuring up a bit of hocus pocus/etherial mental imagery.

2) Chose a more sombre professional font for DoDo Juice, and use it on the lid to retain the company linkage. If not, then a reseller has to explain to customers who it's from, why it's packaged differently, etc, etc.
Make the link clear, and the rest will take care of itself.

3) Do not under ANY terms, label it as "I can't believe it's not......" nor "If DoDo made beer, it'd be better than......"

Pot looks okay - won't win any design wards, and the liid notches are functional as well as aesthetically pleasing, but it's not making me wooden. The refill bit makes sense purely from the packaging idea, rather than a marketing one copying another brand's lead - but it feels as if there's an element of that in there.
I also think DoDo are starting to stray into territory that will alienate some users from the brand. They'll not appreciate nor understand the reasoning behind it, and see it more as being used to help establish the brand, only to be forgotten about.
I'm sure there'd be more reception from the 'original' users if they could have this in an ordinary tub for £50-60, and be willing to go out on a limb for it. But at £100 give or take, it's probably a turn off.
The originals sit well with most people, as they're moderately priced, and offer good vfm in general. As the price increases, there's more of a need to see that DoDo, whilst trying to take it to the establishment, aren't playing the same game themselves. In other words, a need to see a justification in the price asked, as opposed to making a shedload of profit.

If this is designed mainly for the Pro uses in mind, then a lot of that above is immaterial, since the price is immaterial to most - being that it's chargeable at the client's end, as well as a legitimate business expense.
If not, then bespoke pot or not, it has a bit of a hill to climb in order to satisfy people's scepticism that it's going the same way as the other two known brands.
If it is, then personally, I think it needs something better than a wooden pot to differentiate itself from them, and think the aluminium tub idea mentioned previously has more merit.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Why not call Z**** ..... "Hey I don't need that big pot, just send me the free refill."
> For me it's a high-quality wax in a nice wooden pot. And if I want a refill, I get it at a discount.


WELL SAID!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

@PJS - some very well reasoned thoughts  Love the idea of "Super Natural".


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dom, I like the pot and I'm sure the wax is good too. Being fairly new to detailing and not having a lot of spare cash to spend on waxes (other items have taken priority) I can't justify paying £30 quid for a wooden tub. £65 quid is about as much as I would pay for any wax as I don't think the improvements in looks justify paying more. The other Dodo's in their plain _*cartoon*_ tubs will do me fine thanks Dom.


----------



## Averroes (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike_001 said:


> Why not call Z**** ..... "Hey I don't need that big pot, just send me the free refill."
> For me it's a high-quality wax in a nice wooden pot. And if I want a refill, I get it at a discount.


ead back my previous posts on this whole thread, i have a similar view to yourself. The above post of mine is a question for Dom and Pj on behalf of what some of the others are "wanting" to ask.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I can see this appealing more to the Pro's rather than the hobby detailers. The home detailer isnt going to be bothered what his wax tub looks like, its whats inside that counts. For the pro's doing a detail for a paying customer, being able to whip out a fancy wax tub will add to the professional "look" of the product and the service that the detailer is providing.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dom, once the Supernatural wax is released will that be it for a while or are you looking to add more waxes to the excisting large range that is already available?

Just thinking from a professional view that the reason I haven't bought any of the dodo waxes to date is that there is a large range ie,colour charged,soft/hard and to carry all options for my customers would't be beneficial to me.

Was impressed with the double when I tried it the other week but put of with having to use 2 layers and couldn't see the benefits over using 2 layers of Bos or concours but am definately interested now it's all available in 1 pot but wouldn't like to buy it and find in a couple of months there is another dodo wax that claims to be better being released.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally i love it.

The pot does indeed up the brand in my opinion and this to me is a good thing. Now there is the option of the surf/cartoon style or the upmarket/one off look.

As for pricing, it is still in the sub £100 bracket which means

1. The wax is probably better than BOS if the DW results are anything to go by

2. Its still cheaper than BOS.

3. It looks better than BOS

4. And yes, for the pro it looks much more pro than plastic tub.

On another note if the pot isn't so important then why do people proudly take photos of their Vintage/Royale etc and post them up??? Nothing wrong in that to me as they are proud to own something with a bit of exclusivity that sets them apart from the mainstream.

Just my thoughts....my order has already been placed:thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Personally i love it.
> 
> The pot does indeed up the brand in my opinion and this to me is a good thing. Now there is the option of the surf/cartoon style or the upmarket/one off look.
> 
> ...


When did you try it out?? any pics??, or are you just assuming that it will deliver what yo have stated??

Dont agree with point 4, how is a wooden tub more "pro" for the "pro's" , surely saving £30 on packaging is more of a proffesional move for business owners??


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As above have you tried it then Krystal-Clean ? - lots of better than BOS there, I have the DW and it is not in the same league as my pot of BOS.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dont know if its meant to, but your post contains a certain 'tone' to it!!!

Anyway



stupidmonkfish said:


> When did you try it out?? any pics??, or are you just assuming that it will deliver what yo have stated??


No, i havent tried it. As i said in my post 'probably' as i dont have first hand experience with Double Wax and can only go on other peoples write ups which speak for themselves. In these posts it is compared to waxes that are much higher end than BOS. The write ups dont lie.

The reason i haven't bought Double Wax is because i have been impatiently waiting for this to come out. I personally see the Double Wax as a Detailing World Enthusiasts Wax....the product sells and the product works.....it does what it says on the tin.!!!



stupidmonkfish said:


> Dont agree with point 4, how is a wooden tub more "pro" for the "pro's" , surely saving £30 on packaging is more of a proffesional move for business owners??


"Retail is Detail".

Wether you like the pot or not is now immaterial as this thread has generated enough interest and talk about 'a pot' than the wax itself. Marketing success already.....Well done Dom and PJ:thumb: Just think how much interest there would have been if it had been made from Crystal 

Preferring to be seen using a wax out of a carved bespoke wooden tub rather than a plastic cheapo one to me looks better....My opinion which some share and others dont.

You can please some of the people all the time
And all of the people some of the time
But you will never please them all at once...........

Plus, if i was worrying about the cost of £30 to my business then i havent got a very good business have i !!!

As it is i think it all adds to the overall picture. :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> As above have you tried it then Krystal-Clean ? - lots of better than BOS there, I have the DW and it is not in the same league as my pot of BOS.


I am using BOS as the example because it is in the very near price range. So that makes it comparable


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

I feel it has a great design and look to it, and a bit of exclusitivity about it. The pot i feel is part of the "package" and sets off the whole product. It compliments the wax inside and it just wouldent be the same in my eyes if it was a cheap plastic container. Providing of course the wax is of a very good standard!


Nice design, i like it!

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks nice - like the idea of it being nice & wide so you can get your applicator pad in the wax without messing about !


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Samzetec-s said:


> I feel it has a great design and look to it, and a bit of exclusitivity about it. The pot i feel is part of the "package" and sets off the whole product. It compliments the wax inside and it just wouldent be the same in my eyes if it was a cheap plastic container. Providing of course the wax is of a very good standard!
> 
> Nice design, i like it!
> 
> :thumb:


An excellent way of putting it Sam:thumb:

Just look at the poll results...says it all


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Krystal Kleen,

First you post this,

* As for pricing, it is still in the sub £100 bracket which means

1. The wax is probably better than BOS if the DW results are anything to go by

2. Its still cheaper than BOS.

3. It looks better than BOS

4. And yes, for the pro it looks much more pro than plastic tub *

i ask if you've tested the new wax and you think in have a "tone" to my post, i didnt i was just curious how you knew it was probably better (i also assumed you had tried the Double wax as you mention that too)and how you knew that it looks better than BOS.

Then you say,

_*No, i havent tried it*. As i said in my post 'probably' as *i dont have first hand experience with Double Wax* and can only go on other peoples write ups which speak for themselves. In these posts it is compared to waxes that are much higher end than BOS. *The write ups dont lie*.

The reason i haven't bought Double Wax is because i have been impatiently waiting for this to come out. I personally see the Double Wax as a Detailing World Enthusiasts Wax....the product sells and the product works.....it does what it says on the tin.!!!_

So you havent used the new wax or the double wax yet you claim this new wax will "probably" be better than BOS due to posts you have read on here about the results from the double wax, it will also look better than BOS and make the pro's look more "pro" when applying the wax as it comes in a wooden tub?? :lol:

I dont understant this either, you said,

_*if i was worrying about the cost of £30 to my business then i havent got a very good business have i !!!*_

i didnt mean that the cost of the pot will cripple your business, but for me a business is about making money and maximising profits in every way possible, so paying for packaging is a bit silly and just throwing money down the drain.

I would like to state that im NOT Dodo bashing here, i myself use lime prime and bannana armour and find them to be good products that i would recomend to others as i have tested them and have found first hand that they produce good results, i just dont get this whole hype thing that certain companys recieve here?? many replies to this thread are about how good the new wax is and how its better than this and that yet you havent even tried it yourself yet when the AG HD wax was talked about it just got slated by a large % of people.

Anyway back OT, if the new wax delivers the looks and durability i think it will be a good wax for the pros from the dodo range as it saves having to buy the multiple pots of the other waxes for different paint types.

So whats the durability of this wax and will it retain its "just waxed" look after multiple washes??.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Having used this wax now for a couple of weeks (only had the new packaging for a few days) but had a sample before - I can safely say it is a superb wax for ease of use, looks and i believe durability will be great. I have a couple of coats on the van which in two weeks has been washed probably four times and the looks and beeding is still as fresh as when i applied the wax. The van wears two coats which i think is needed to bring out the best of the wax.
It is very difficult to compare this wax to others as i believe the prep of the surface is very important - however having used many waxes with the same initial prep to paint i can say that this wax is exeptional value and i can compare it to certain £1000+ waxes i have used for looks - durability is something i would answer later down the line. 
JIM


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

autoperfection said:


> Having used this wax now for a couple of weeks (only had the new packaging for a few days) but had a sample before - I can safely say it is a superb wax for ease of use, looks and i believe durability will be great. I have a couple of coats on the van which in two weeks has been washed probably four times and the looks and beeding is still as fresh as when i applied the wax. The van wears two coats which i think is needed to bring out the best of the wax.
> It is very difficult to compare this wax to others as i believe the prep of the surface is very important - however having used many waxes with the same initial prep to paint i can say that this wax is exeptional value and i can compare it to certain £1000+ waxes i have used for looks - durability is something i would answer later down the line.
> JIM


So far so good then you think, how would it compare to the Double wax??


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

I think its very similar to the double but obviously is one product. Which makes it arguably easier to use. I think it has an edge in the looks department personally and i believe on the whole it is a slightly higher spec wax.

JIm



stupidmonkfish said:


> So far so good then you think, how would it compare to the Double wax??


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the look of the pot. I'm not sure if its worth paying more for a wax that is 'slightly' better - define slightly? Dom you always used to mention how wax companies hide the wax content, ingredients and % per pot in a marketing cloud. Remember the whole demabe of how white carunba is just finer yellow etc! I'm not saying this is happening with Dodo, but what is gen2 'Enhanced Carnuba'? Is it purely marketing, or does it mean there is a significant difference between your normal carnuba wax and the enhanced? If so - what is it!

I'm looking forward to trying the wax that said.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

autoperfection said:


> Having used this wax now for a couple of weeks (only had the new packaging for a few days) but had a sample before - I can safely say it is a superb wax for ease of use, looks and i believe durability will be great. I have a couple of coats on the van which in two weeks has been washed probably four times and the looks and beeding is still as fresh as when i applied the wax. The van wears two coats which i think is needed to bring out the best of the wax.
> It is very difficult to compare this wax to others as i believe the prep of the surface is very important - however having used many waxes with the same initial prep to paint i can say that this wax is exeptional value and i can compare it to certain £1000+ waxes i have used for looks - durability is something i would answer later down the line.
> JIM


Being a SV retailer how do you find it in comparison to BOS? Its either this or BOS for me!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

giarc said:


> I like the look of the pot. I'm not sure if its worth paying more for a wax that is 'slightly' better - define slightly? Dom you always used to mention how wax companies hide the wax content, ingredients and % per pot in a marketing cloud. Remember the whole demabe of how white carunba is just finer yellow etc! I'm not saying this is happening with Dodo, but what is gen2 'Enhanced Carnuba'? Is it purely marketing, or does it mean there is a significant difference between your normal carnuba wax and the enhanced? If so - what is it!
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the wax that said.


There are a lot of questions raised and not a lot of time for me to answer them all, so I will do my best with some of the more fundamental ones.

1) Supernatural is a modified version of our second generation Dodo recipe (the Doublewax waxes are also based on this recipe) in a nice container. The Doublewax has had stunning independent reviews. This modified recipe will technically be the best 'single stage' wax we have done. Whether you get better results by layering the hard and soft Doublewax waxes vs a single layer of Supernatural will be for independent testers to reveal. But then what would two layers of Supernatural bring? We will only comment and make claims based on fact. Performance can be subjective and whilst Rich rates BOS higher than Doublewax others have disagreed. We welcome both sets of opinions as that is what a forum is for. There is room for Doublewax and Supernatural in the market. One majors on dual application. One majors on absolute purity.

2) New waxes coming out? Hmmm, we are far busy extending our range into shampoos, quick detailers, glass polish, glazes, etc. and we have the fundamental Dodo wax range in place now. Supernatural was the missing link. A new Dodo wax could come out tomorrow or next decade so if you are worried about 'another one' coming out you may never get around to buying anything. If I knew CDs were coming in 1983 I'd never have bought all those cassettes  What I will say is that we have no immediate plans to supercede Supernatural as we think that this is already about as good as any wax can get within realistic terms and within a realistic budget. It will (theoretically) be a fraction better than one of the single waxes in the Doublewax jars but we are talking a fraction better. If you have bought Doublewax you already have an amazing wax. Don't buy Supernatural unless you have a reason to (packaging etc). We are not out to convince you to buy something you don't need. It's technically our best ever wax in a fancy container. The rest is up to you.

3) Carnauba content, ingredients etc.... we do not go into this because it is irrelevant. It is, like Doublewax, a 'carnauba enhanced' second generation Dodo Juice wax, which means it contains more carnauba than the first waxes. These waxes were not lacking in carnauba, and the Gen2 ones have more. We have never given precise figures as they are meaningless. Carnauba content gives a rough guide to durability at best, that is all. It is like quoting a bhp figure and then thinking a 300bhp Lorry will go faster than a 130bhp Caterham Seven. It is a basic yardstick that the industry has used as a lazy marketing technique for years. We will gladly quote exact carnauba content figures on all our waxes when a) there is a universally accepted method of measuring carnauba, say by weight, where 100g of wax contains 40g of carnauba as a raw ingredient if it is a '40% carnauba wax' and b) manufacturers who make claims allow their products to be independently tested. At the moment, it is a joke. Manufacturers can measure carnauba in their own way and make claims that are not independently substantiated. We will never, ever, partake in this form of marketing. If people buy one of our products based on its carnauba content, we will verify the carnauba content as all claims should be based on fact. However, we want people to buy on performance as this is what matters, so we don't make precise ingredients claims. We say, 'try it, and if it kicks the a55 of a mega-carnauba content wax, then buy it'. What we also say is that if Which? magazine or trading standards came along and tested all the superwaxes out there, they would find our waxes have a comparable amount of carnauba in. Some may have more, some may have less. And maybe the independent testing will result in some startling revelations. But we don't really care about percentages. We just care about making better waxes. Supernatural could have 2% carnauba in or 82% carnauba in. But we want to sell to people who buy by results, not buy by what the label says.

4) We will not rule out plastic packaging for Supernatural in the future, as the wooden containers are a low volume item and Supernatural could be a high volume wax. We will always offer Supernatural in a wooden pot as an option, as far as that is possibe. A special wax deserves special packaging, and this is what it has been about.

5) We don't want people justifying the performance of Supernatural or denigrating it, if they haven't experienced it. We suggest it will do its job, probably far better than expected, for its price. So until it is launched, it may be wise to see how others fare with it before saying it is better or worse than some other wax. There are many agendas and many opinions. All we have done is introduce a top quality wax that we have absolute confidence in - and deliberately made it affordable and accessible from the first instance through 30ml panel pots. Too many superwaxes are bought on reputation not on first hand experience. Whilst some of the competitive superwaxes are very good, whether they are worth their price tag is a matter of personal opinion. We are encouraging people to explore the ration of wax vs packaging vs marketing that makes up that price tag. By all means, spend thousands on another wax if it is the right purchase for you. We have always said that there is space for Dodo Juice in the market place and we welcome competition. Our products will find a home even if they don't appeal to all.

If I haven't covered any burning issue, please post and I will try to be as open and forthcoming as possible.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> There are a lot of questions raised and not a lot of time for me to answer them all, so I will do my best with some of the more fundamental ones.
> 
> 1) Supernatural is a modified version of our second generation Dodo recipe (the Doublewax waxes are also based on this recipe) in a nice container. The Doublewax has had stunning independent reviews. This modified recipe will technically be the best 'single stage' wax we have done. Whether you get better results by layering the hard and soft Doublewax waxes vs a single layer of Supernatural will be for independent testers to reveal. But then what would two layers of Supernatural bring? We will only comment and make claims based on fact. Performance can be subjective and whilst Rich rates BOS higher than Doublewax others have disagreed. We welcome both sets of opinions as that is what a forum is for. There is room for Doublewax and Supernatural in the market. One majors on dual application. One majors on absolute purity.
> 
> ...


Nice to see a manafacturer who takes the time to answer questions and combat constructive criticism :thumb:

Certainly tempted by this!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

BOS has a proven record so has Vic Cons for that matter. I'll wait to see what the reports are like before parting with any hard erned cash. 

The pot won't make any difference to me as my mantlepiece has a wicker donkey and some fake Ladrow so there's no room!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Krystal Kleen,
> 
> I dont understant this either, you said,
> 
> ...


When you offer a range of LSP's at a differing cost, I'm sure whipping out 'that' pot will certainly get them to pay a little extra rather than something in a plastic pot.

Giarc, people pay £7000 just to get a finish that is slightly better in their eyes


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

a great amount of time invested in this post Dom.

Another marketing job in progress and I have no doubt it will sell.

good luck


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

With "Dodo Purple Haze" being the most expensive wax I've bought to date I'm sorely tempted to buy this on the results of that alone.

*Being a detailing virgin can I justify the money to myself? *
Why not I like to keep my cars up to my own personal standards and if "Supernatural" takes me to the next level then so be it.

*Am I bothered about the packaging of something that costs a fair amount of dosh?*
Of course I am, thats why I buy from reputable retailers selling top notch stuff, not just in the detailing world but in everything I part money with. I work hard to be in a position to spend my money on what other folk do for a living and some people class as a waste of time and money but I get satisfaction from the results and that why I do it.

*
Would I blow ££££'s on another manufacturers wax?*
I'd rather not buy a product thats in my price range knowing that the same folk make something better but that one is beyond my price range. If its a tenth of the price how can I expect it to give the same results as the more expensive one? That said I have my one Raceglaze 55 as having used there stuff before I'm happy to part with my cash for it.

*Do I work for Dodo?*
No, its just my opinion as much as its my cash that buys the stuff I learn about on here and want to try myself.

Cheers
AC


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the pot looks great!

But i do agree with the "its just marekting" comments.
Can i just buy the pot for £30?  lol


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Being a Marketing Consultant, it is fascinating to read people's opinions of marketing / packaging / branding.

Marketing to me can be summed up by this:

"the art of getting people to know, like and trust you"

Packaging does all three done correctly.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i like it, i think the scrooges among DW dont, soo much fuss over a small wooden tub its unbelievable!! 
Stick with it, it's original and my shaving soap is in a wooden container it feels expensive!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I like the look of the pot, but its whats inside that counts, I'm only a novice and take advice from the guys useing products on here to help make my desisions. My plan was to buy double wax as my next purchase but I will now wait to see the results on here for this.

It has been said a few time regarding the name, Supernatural to me indicates ghosts, I think the name would be better Super-natural to put more emphasis on the natural as you are trying to do.


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

I personally have seen acceptable, (to me), fine results on cars prepared with cheaper waxes, (that of course by no means suggests this was will NOT out perform them). I cant and wont comment on the physical performance of a product I have not seen or used. The packaging, however, is available for all to see and is the only tangible thing I can comment on. As a product provider I wanting to gain more sales from well recieved packaging than lost sales due to it. I don't know if the "green bandwagon" might reject the product on the basis it is packaged from part of a dead tree & owners of performance car exotica are increasingly being challenged re green issues, (maybe by partners and famlily), & labelled environmentally insensitive. Maybe not an issue but maybe a guilty "anti green" purchase too far ? ...............who knows.

I am presently not in the market for this wax, (or targeted competitors), however, my abscence from the products target customer profile doesn't mean the market is not there - we know it is there as others sell waxes at that level. If certain business is available it can make good sense to have a piece of it. 

Some buy a new S Class some buy an S Class derived Maybach, (for a premuim price). The S Class and Maybach are both good products but are NOT sold alongside one another. If marketed in the same showroom many might reject the Maybach as the cheaper S Class is so good and many might reject the S Class because they would not wish to buy a percieved inferior version of a similar product. Importantly the parallel marketing could undermine sales of both cars in longer term. Image, branding & placement are surely key at this level. Whilst I appreciate the transaparency portrayed I feel a marketing downside might arise from saying its similar to DW Double Wax albeit premium packaged & without certain inredients/additives. If I entered a Maybach showroom and was told I was buying a preimum S Class derivative I might buy the S Class but I could jump ship altogether and buy a Rolls Royce Phantom instead. 

Some with significant diposable funds and dream car garages will want THE best wax available. If the unit cost is justified then so is the cost of the pro detailer to apply it.


----------



## Gaz (May 28, 2007)

Love it. Want it. Missus won't let me buy it as I only just bought Doublewax


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz said:


> Love it. Want it. Missus won't let me buy it as I only just bought Doublewax


Be a man and dont tell her :thumb: :lol::lol:


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to try to pick up a pot around my birthday. Can't justify buying it before then considering I've got some Purple Haze, Blue Velvet and a 8 Pot sampler pack arriving this week.


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

My last post now edited/tidied.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Packaging? On the fence as I tend not to be too bothered by what it says on the tin; more what it does to my paint. Doublewax for me equals Concours in most respects in terms of "how it looks" so the packaging being maybe not as perceived "top end" as other brands doesn't matter.

I've become a big Dodo fan - maybe a slightly more lighthearted take on the detailing scene but I for one think that's needed. The products I've tried so far work and work very well so new waxes from Dod will certainly get a try out from me at some point.

The wooden pot is different and has got lots of people talking so :thumb: in that regard.


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on it Dom. Bring on the shampoo and LPL as well.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Cheers for the reply Dom. To be honest I don't think many people here fall for the carnuba content marketing ploy no more, look at collinite for durability (one of a high carnuba's claim)! So I agree with you there, its not that sells the wax, its the finish and value for money. I'm sure it will get a warm recepion as all other dodos have - and for a reason. I'll be getting a pot no doubt when the resellers start to stock it; wether its a wooden or plastic one will yet to be decided


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Love the pot! It's different and different is ALWAYS good.

Me, I've pre-ordered a pot from CYC 

Mark.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one great looking pot - nice one :thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Great looking pot and marketing. Would I buy one.....not sure. For a keen amateur detailer like myself to spunk £100 on a wax (nice tub or not) it would have to have a proven advantage in terms of durability and finish against other similar or lower priced waxes.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Class looking. Imho the other Dodo waxes look like they come from Teletubbies land :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

riz said:


> i like it, i think the scrooges among DW dont, soo much fuss over a small wooden tub its unbelievable!!
> Stick with it, it's original and my shaving soap is in a wooden container it feels expensive!


That's a bit unfair. Some DW members may have real difficulty in justifying £95 quid for a tub of wax. To call them Scrooges is very unfair.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> That's a bit unfair. Some DW members may have real difficulty in justifying £95 quid for a tub of wax. To call them Scrooges is very unfair.


I'd rather we were referred to as "canny"


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I'd rather we were referred to as "canny"


Well I know I canny afford it Dave:lol:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Wood looks good!

Just would have to be careful just in case you dropped it and the wood split!! That would be my only worry. Sure someone has already mentioned this anyway.

Sounds really good and look forward to getting some to test out!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like very good wax i will probably get some in a couple of months time as i have quite alot of waxes already.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Dubbed said:


> Wood looks good!
> 
> Just would have to be careful just in case you dropped it and the wood split!!


The same as when you drop aplastic pot and it cracks?

Or when you drop a glass pot and it smashes?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The wood containers are far more durable than plastic or glass. It is a very dense hard wood. The biggest problem is dislodging the wax (it is in a dished container) so pushing on one corner can move the block and then accidentally tipping the container upside down can mean it falls out (not that people tend to turn pots upside down, but you never know). Under normal circumstances you can tip the container upside down and the wax stays 'glued' in. But when dislodged and then shaken when upside down, the wax can fall out. I can see a few accidental refills coming on, so we are putting warnings about this happening with the containers. We are also modifying the next batch of containers, which is the benefit of working on such small quantities of products.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Well done for being original - and having your tongue in your cheek as you compete aginst the likes of Topol, sorry Zimol. I like the fact that you are developing a wax that has less harmful chemicals in. I know at the end of the day most people here are concerned with the finish, beading and protection etc for their car, but everyone has to think about their own longterm health. I worry about the nano products going through my rubber gloves! Seriously, you don't know if the car cleaning chemicals are lethal for your health so any products that perform well and have less harmful additives have to be a good thing.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

spitfire said:


> That's a bit unfair. Some DW members may have real difficulty in justifying £95 quid for a tub of wax. To call them Scrooges is very unfair.


scrooges complaining about a wooden pot for a very good wax? if they dislike it then buy double!! lol, a big fuss over nothing really!! Companies do it all the time!!!
Fair enough if you cant afford it then canny then!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

riz said:


> scrooges complaining about a wooden pot for a very good wax? if they dislike it then buy double!! lol, a big fuss over nothing really!! Companies do it all the time!!!
> Fair enough if you cant afford it then canny then!!


That's better :thumb:


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

When the sample tub will be out? Will be interested to try first


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sample 'panel pots' will be in good supply next week with most resellers.

The wooden pots will be extremely limited in supply, at least initially. These will be with resellers early next week.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> The biggest problem is dislodging the wax (it is in a dished container) so pushing on one corner can move the block and then accidentally tipping the container upside down can mean it falls out (not that people tend to turn pots upside down, but you never know). Under normal circumstances you can tip the container upside down and the wax stays 'glued' in. But when dislodged and then shaken when upside down, the wax can fall out. I can see a few accidental refills coming on, so we are putting warnings about this happening with the containers. We are also modifying the next batch of containers, which is the benefit of working on such small quantities of products.


:lol: at least your honest


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at the poll the 'love it' is a clear winner but when you take into account the other options all effectivly add up to 'No' its not far off a 50:50 split

Personally I would rather not pay £30 for a fancy wooden pot, I didn't think that was the ethos of dodo?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It isn't the ethos of Dodo.

It is the ethos of Supernatural


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

With you already having the plastic pots for DW and glass ones for the normal range, surely a purchase option for the Supernatural in one of them must be a possible option?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, it will be. But as our higher end wax, we will always keep 'premium' packaging as an option as it truly represents the higher end of the market.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

But packaging thats 50% cost of the wax?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Must say, wax would interest me more than the container, but it's a gorgeous container. Looking forward to trying a sample.

Was very impressed at the products in the pipeline you showed in the south detailing meet.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Brazo said:


> But packaging thats 50% cost of the wax?


Would you like me to break down the cost of a pot of Z**** Royale in a PM for you 

The cost of the packaging is hardly ridiculous at 30 GBP as you are getting a hand made, hardwood container that has been commissioned by us. As has been said before, try sourcing one yourself for that... For people who want nice packaging, it fits the bill and isn't exorbitant. You could spend 560 GBP on a Swarovski jewellry box instead, for example :thumb:

The alternative was that we could have priced the wax at many hundreds or thousands of pounds and let the packaging cost become insignificant. Again, not our style.

And our commitment to wax over packaging is reflected in the fact that you never need buy packaging again with Supernatural. Just pay for refills at a bargain 65 GBP a time. Eco friendly as well


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick question, will the refills only be available for private users like some other well known brands? 
Cheers


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Dom, you mentioned in an earlier post, that there will be an improved 'dish' inside the wooden pot to help prevent it falling out, when will that version be available for order as i dont wish to have the first design. Thanks
Matt :wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably not for a few months. The second batch will be the same as the first simply because back orders mean no spare time to develop it. It is a fairly minor issue and just a modification we will bring in when we can.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Would you like me to break down the cost of a pot of Z**** Royale in a PM for you
> 
> The cost of the packaging is hardly ridiculous at 30 GBP as you are getting a hand made, hardwood container that has been commissioned by us. As has been said before, try sourcing one yourself for that... For people who want nice packaging, it fits the bill and isn't exorbitant. You could spend 560 GBP on a Swarovski jewellry box instead, for example :thumb:
> 
> ...


Eco friendly yes and tbh a good point that I hadn't thought of. Although in this fast paced wax market there will soon be another quality wax out made either by you guys or another company that will move people away however temporarily. Having just come to the end of most of my zoomol pots they have all last a while and if i'm being honest will probably now try something different.

No need to break down the cost of royale 

It is a shame you had to mention the containers from zoomol and swissvax as and I may have been mistaken I didn't think dodo was about gimmicky marketing more about damn good quality waxes, which they are!

Either way I know you guys will do well, so best of luck:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers Mark.

As I said before, Dodo isn't about gimmicky marketing or flashy containers. Supernatural, however, is our superpremium brand and there will be an element of premium packaging and branding to it. And even then, it is about purity and performance - not about sticking a golden spoon in a pyramid and seeing if I can pay off my mortgage with it. We may do a 'pared' down version of Supernatural in a plastic container for those who don't 'get wood' but not for a few months. Supernatural is showing that packaging can be bespoke; that people can go to the effort of commissioning something unique, even if it isn't cheap, quick or easy to do. I was initially impressed by some of the other superwaxes containers until I realised they really had nothing to do with the storage or application of wax from a technical point of view. But they do still look nice


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Eco friendly as well


Worth £30 as far as im concerned!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> .....for those who don't 'get wood'......for a few months.


Wonder where you got that expression from? 
Unless my eyes deceive me, are you suggesting there's some magical properties to this wax, which may benefit certain afflicted members? :speechles


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PJS said:


> Wonder where you got that expression from?
> Unless my eyes deceive me, are you suggesting there's some magical properties to this wax, which may benefit certain afflicted members? :speechles


Ahhhhhh 

I take it all back Dom, send us two pots :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Wait until you see our new wax 'Niagra', a blue wax in a diamond shaped box. A bit stiff to apply, but buffs readily to leave a slick finish.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Wait until you see our new wax 'Niagra', a blue wax in a diamond shaped box. A bit stiff to apply, but buffs readily to leave a slick finish.
> 
> I'll get me coat.


PMSL :lol::thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Wait until you see our new wax 'Niagra', a *small* blue *hard* wax in a diamond shaped box. A bit stiff to apply, but buffs readily to leave a slick finish. *Has a good working timeframe - 3-4 hours, no matter the weather.*
> 
> I'll get me coat.


Here you go.









Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL... how could I have missed longevity off the product benefits


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL... how could I have missed longevity off the product benefits


Maybe the sample you have, being trialled at home, needs longer for the active ingredients to start working?
Maybe pj didn't put enough active ingredient in - didn't want you to overexert yourself on the initial application?


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

well im very intersted... there is a nice buzz going on in north america, so much so i was askes to put toghter a GB for those across the pond. I know myself and others look forward to trying it out


----------



## Strokin04 (Sep 18, 2007)

Calgarydetail said:


> well im very intersted... there is a nice buzz going on in north america, so much so i was askes to put toghter a GB for those across the pond. I know myself and others look forward to trying it out


I can't wait for our group buy to happen so I can try this stuff out. :thumb:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

Strokin04 said:


> I can't wait for our group buy to happen so I can try this stuff out. :thumb:


well it has started, all orders need to be placed by next friday :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Just joined the Super Natural Club :thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Jace said:


> Just joined the Super Natural Club :thumb:


As have I :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I haven't.


Then its time to hang yourself from the washing line im afraid


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Snowwolf said:


> Then its time to hang yourself from the washing line im afraid


It feels a bit that way. I'm incomplete.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

megaboost said:


> It feels a bit that way. I'm incomplete.


When i feel like that, sampling a few ales at my local constabulary usually makes me feel better :thumb:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

you drink ale at your police station???????????????


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Im sure you can work it out..... 

I use the word so when i shout im off out to the *** she gets a long word that her brain has to register. By the time she understands im off! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

look forward to seeing this next week then - although the forecast says rain and more rain :wall:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Hopefully we'll be able to dodge it mate!

When i got home from work last night i quickly OD'd a pannel and applied one layer by hand. Left it for 20 mins and buffed it off. Came off extremely easily, more so than Z Concours i would say. 
Cant say much for the looks at the moment, as by the time i had buffed it off it was dark. Although i can say the beading looked mighty impressive when i walked out the door this morning :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

It smells like Playdoh


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Jace said:


> It smells like Playdoh


Its all in the finish though Jace!! :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Jace said:


> It smells like Playdoh


well thats just sh!t it for me then, that stuff use to make me sick when i was a kid (yes from the smell, and no i didnt eat it)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have been playing with this a bit today, very slick must admit haven't noticed a play doh smell but will check again!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Steve reconed it smelt like playdoh 

I however didn't


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

It doesnt smell like Playdough. I find theres no real scent to it whatsoever!


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

it just smells like my Vintage


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

ive got a few coats of Purple Haze on my Black S60, will it be ok with a few coats of supernatural over the top of the purple haze?

also the 15ml sample pot, will i get a coat out of it? Will i get 2 coats out of it, ive no idea how big the 15ml sample is really.

i would go and buy supernatural outright, but ive only just bought the purple haze, and if they dont work together, then i'll basically be wasting my money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

panel pot should do a whole car 2-3 times
Tom


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

JGrant1285 said:


> ive got a few coats of Purple Haze on my Black S60, will it be ok with a few coats of supernatural over the top of the purple haze?
> 
> also the 15ml sample pot, will i get a coat out of it? Will i get 2 coats out of it, ive no idea how big the 15ml sample is really.
> 
> ...


Its just wax over wax, so you'll have no problems using Supernatural over Purple Haze.. the amount of improvement you see will likely be very small, a slightly more glossy nuance. Get the panel pot and try it out, it will do an S60 twice at least as you only need very small amounts.


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

Righteo, thanks for the advice guys, i'm going to get a panel pot and try it out. i'll give my verdict in good time


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

i used it for the first time yesterday.

it def doesnt smell of anything at all.wax wasnt dislodged in transit,was nicely held in place.

goes on so easy you have remember that a little does go a long way.

and its the easiest product ive ever seen when it comes to buffing it off.
so far i cant tell you anything more than it was very very glossy and sheeted water effortlessly and left perfect globes here and there.i coudnt quite work out how nearly perfect spheres sat on the bonnet lol.

ill leave it be for several weeks and keep up with my regular once a week wash routine and just maintain via a QD spray.then take another sheeting vid and see if its still willing weeks later.from then on who knows?

as for the packaging,i loved it.i think its a nice classy pot sitting along side a ton of tacky generic plastic bottles and tubs etc.
i reach into the kit bag and theres no mistaking this one lol.

as for pricing? well you can easily go and pay more,a lot more but then most places wont refill for a third less each time.hardly anyone i know of refills at all except zimol.if you want something that performs well(and only time will tell),then you go for what you have been told by fellow detailers who have been thru lots of different makes and take the plunge.
you have to wonder from a marketing/business point of view,if zimol didnt have such extravagantly packaged very top end products if we would give them as much attention? would they still sell half as much silly money wax if it was packaged like TW was example? 
everyones playing the game to some extent and going for there market of people and im not feeling duped or robbed at all over the purchase.
i could have chosen the panel pot to play safe,but this is my hobby,small business,and passion so i was looking for a top end product.
ill be waiting all those weeks for some proper performance,if i get it,ill know my money was spent wisely.


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i've ordered myself a panel pot to try it out, but to be honest i'm blown away by the look of nattys red on panther black paint


----------

